# DruidPeter -- Introduction



## DruidPeter (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm Druidpeter.

Hurm... what to post here? What information could I possibly give? Well, I suppose there's a lot of information I could say about myself. You know, the usual--my likes, dislikes, dreams, goals, ambitions, favorite kind of keesch, etc.

But... I'm not sure any of that would be very interesting to read. So for now let's just say I'm your local lovable plug muffin, and leave it at that. Take this post as a good sign of my commitment towards being an active member. And that is all. 

Auf Wiedersehen,
DruidPeter. :-#


----------



## Boofy (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi there DP! Boofy here. Nice to meet you.

I'd love to know what the hell a plug muffin is, if you're willing to provide a description. It's the sort of thing that keeps you awake at night, ha.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2016)

DruidPeter said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Druidpeter.
> 
> Hurm... what to post here? What information could I possibly give? Well, I suppose there's a lot of information I could say about myself. You know, the usual--my likes, dislikes, dreams, goals, ambitions, favorite kind of keesch, etc.
> 
> ...




You just used one of the BEST writing tricks, in your intro... INTRIGUE... Proof? Beautiful Boofy has an inquiring mind, she NEEDS to know... and , well... I AM curious... Welcome....


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 2, 2016)

lol. Well, I certainly didn't expect that. xD

I suppose both you, @firemajic, and @boofy will find out once I get enough posts to put up a signature, I suppose. (It'll be under a spoiler button, so no worries.  )

By the way, I love your avatar, Boofy. Such a cute girl like that, she seems unsure of herself as she waves to the camera. It's an emotion I've seen often in girls to which pictures are taken. Did you make it yourself? 

Oh, and Firemajic... <_< You have a ton of awards. Wow... I would very much like to salute you, especially with all those shiny medals on your chest.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah, my reaction was exactly what was in the first reply, what the hell's a plug muffin (and am I sure I want to know)? Anyways, welcome to the forum. You already made me google that with no answers, so I'm curious what your writing's going to be like.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey! Don't worry. We all kind of get to know each other on the forums anyway, through threads, replies, blogs, & all the conversations in between. Welcome! Hope to see you poking around!


----------



## PiP (Jun 3, 2016)

DruidPeter said:


> But... I'm not sure any of that would be very interesting to read. So for now let's just say I'm your local lovable plug muffin, and leave it at that. Take this post as a good sign of my commitment towards being an active member. And that is all.
> 
> Auf Wiedersehen,
> DruidPeter. :-#



Hi DP, your name alone is intriguing... roll on ten post so you can tell us who you are  Welcome to WF and our creative community - I'm sure you will fit in just fine.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome to our community.  Actually, the stuff you mention--dreams, ambitions, etc.--could be put in an intro post but that might be an info dump and maybe people would get bored and quit reading.  

But yes, what PiP said--hurry up, make your ten posts, level up, and put in your sig.


----------



## JustRob (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Peter. I am at an age when many modern terms go right over my head, so I just disregard them without any sense of curiosity. However, let's cut straight to the critique. 

Auf Wiedersehen? Are you not aware that this is an English forum and other languages _sind verboten?_ Oops, sorry. Anyway, on a more constructive but somewhat pedantic level shouldn't that read "Auf Wiederlesen"? Actually I was not very good at learning German at school despite the fact that my DNA is German for some unknown reason; strange that given that I am English and the son of a Cockney. So, wotcher!


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 3, 2016)

Before I respond to what you wrote in your post to this thread, Rob, I'd like to mention that I'm intrigued by your website, MensTemporum. So far I haven't decided which route to take, Fiction, Facts, or Speculation, and have only succeeded in reading the first splash page one sees first on your website. I'll be reading more about it, though. 

As for other languages being verboten... I had no idea. D: Lo siento mucho, señor. Yo solicito por dios tu perdón.  lol. In all seriousness, "Auf Wiederlesen" would probably have worked just as well, too. It is only due to our unexamined habits that we miss such opportunities to grow the language, I suppose. :-#

You're from Kent, eh? That's one of the oldest parts of England. It makes sense that you would correct me, then. Ah... well I'll have to be careful with my words around you, then. Regardless, lovely to meet you, Rob. (Although it's too bad it's "JustRob", otherwise I would totally have called you "Roy".)


----------



## JustRob (Jun 3, 2016)

DruidPeter said:


> Before I respond to what you wrote in your post to this thread, Rob, I'd like to mention that I'm intrigued by your website, MensTemporum. So far I haven't decided which route to take, Fiction, Facts, or Speculation, and have only succeeded in reading the first splash page one sees first on your website. I'll be reading more about it, though.



If my German was bad my Latin was even worse, so the fact that I have a Latin website name and email address is itself a joke. That website is a warning that as writers we walk the line between fact and fiction, as though on a beach with one foot on the sand and one in the sea. But the tide washes in and out, so sometimes we are high and dry and at others in deeper than we intended. And if we dig deep in the sand, thinking that we are on the firm ground of reality, the sea of fiction may quickly fill the space that we have created.

I am in Kent but originally from London and not a linguist but an information technologist, which is in a sense a similar thing. Hence when I was inspired to write a novel I wondered where all that fictional information came from. Some here may explain how to manufacture it but I never did; it was all quite suddenly just there waiting to be written down. Hence I can give very little advice to those who write the conventional way, it seems, and can accept very little as well, but it's pleasant to share and compare experiences, which is why we are here, so indulge us with yours and write, fact or fiction or anywhere in between or beyond.


----------



## KThoughts (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh my! You actually commented on my thread about the covers and I didn't know you're a new person here! Once again for fomalities... 

Welcome to the forums! My name is KT (No it isn't my real name) I hope you enjoy being around here Peter (can I call you Peter?), By the way what is your favorite genre to write? or maybe read? I like to know that I mean I am curious (Yes... I am curious person)


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, KThoughts!

I've read a great deal of older fiction, mostly from the time between the 18th and early to mid 20th century. I'm sad to say I haven't read much contemporary fiction, though there are exceptions: Clive Cussler for example, and plenty of post Tolkien Science Fiction and Fantasy.

As for writing, my genre of choice... well, I must diverge from the expected. My efforts these days are focused around one writing project in particular, a story that has grown very close to my heart. Alas, from a purely technical standpoint, the story would quite easily enough be classified as sci-fi/fantasy. I know I don't have any right to contest this, but I am uncomfortable with that categorization for this story, and I hope not to limited by the usual tropes and expectations present in those two genres.

I want this book to someday be recognized as something different from fantasy and/or sci-fi. Something more unique, all it's own.

Eh... sorry for getting all wistful on you, like that. It's a bad habit of mine. X\'D


----------



## Hylic (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey, thought I'd return you the welcome! I'm Hylic, as you already know.

Also,


> I want this book to someday be recognized as something different from  fantasy and/or sci-fi. Something more unique, all it's own.


I have to say I can relate a lot to that. I guess we as writers all want to make something unique, to inspire generations, don't we?

So, yeah, I hope to read your works.. and to see you around, too.


----------

